# How to change the front speakers



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a very quick guide on how too change the door speakers and also how to put aftermarket tweeters up on the dash. I would like to thank Toshiba for the technical specs that I needed to get this done [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Any advice given is just that so please remember that you do this at your own risk

Firstly remove the top speaker cover which is very easy just be a bit brave
View attachment 9

You can see the tweeter which was installed by a professional but it was completely in the wrong place so it needed moving
View attachment 8

Then remove the lower speaker cover which is just as easy and then remove the 2 torx screws which hold the door panel on
View attachment 7

View attachment 6

Then using a decent panel tool remover work your way around the panel until all of the press studs have been released
View attachment 5

View attachment 4

View attachment 3

The panel will now come away from the door and you need to support it whilst you undo the bowden cable from the door handle and then release the electrical connector which is easy as all you need to do is lift the pink clip and it comes away
View attachment 2

View attachment 1


I'll carry this topic onto the next thread as I have reached the maximum pictures allowed :lol:


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok so here you can now see the speakers and its up to you whether or not you use the original wiring or replace it if your using a separate amp
View attachment 9

View attachment 8

If you do use decide to re-wire the doors I would recommend the use of polyester braiding to protect it where it goes through any apertures. The wires will fit through the original door boot quite easily its just a bit fiddly
View attachment 7

View attachment 6

Next remove the old tweeters by carefully removing the grill and then popping the old tweeter out
View attachment 4

View attachment 3

The I had to get the new wiring up the dash, and the best way to do this is to push some spare wire down through the hole next to the tweeter, and then connect this wire to your speaker wire and simply pull it back through.
View attachment 5

The new tweeter can the be wired and placed in the same clips that the old one came out of [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Dependant on what speakers you use the tweeter grill may need adapting but this is easy too. Firstly remove the centre of the speaker using something like a dremmel - don't worry if you get it wrong as a new grill only costs £6 from the dealers
View attachment 2

Then tidy the hole up - believe it or not i used a 40mm end bung from B&Q which I glued into place and trimmed to suit
View attachment 1

This is how the final grill looked and then I simply clipped it back into place [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I hope this how too helps some of you

Mark


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi, I can see you don't have the original speaker adapter ring... where did you find such speaker adapter ring to be able to fit aftermarket speakers?


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Joerek said:


> Hi, I can see you don't have the original speaker adapter ring... where did you find such speaker adapter ring to be able to fit aftermarket speakers?


Hi mate - they were custom made out of MDF to fit the door - I didn't make them myself and I'm unsure where to by something off of the shelf but you could try these people

http://www.autoacoustics.com/


----------



## omar.gurnah (Apr 4, 2010)

My passenger side bass speaker has blown (not sure how; i dont turn it up that loud!). Does anyone know how I can remove it (the pictures above dont work any longer) and where I can source the speaker from?


----------



## dmyl (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry but i can not see the Pictures !!!!!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Can't see the picces either.

I'm assuming with Bose I cant change speakers unless I remove the Bose system?


----------



## ben_ttforum2 (Nov 19, 2011)

Is there *any* chance of getting the photos for this thread? I'd really *really* appreciate it!

I'm happy to host them somewhere if you can email them to me: ben_ttforum[AT]netsight.co.uk

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jul 31, 2011)

ben_ttforum2 said:


> Is there *any* chance of getting the photos for this thread? I'd really *really* appreciate it!
> 
> I'm happy to host them somewhere if you can email them to me: ben_ttforum[AT]netsight.co.uk
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


x2


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry all I have looked through all of my photo's and cannot find them anywhere


----------

